# Thai: โหพี่แพรว...แมวตัวนี้หน้าตาเหมือนยายอ้อมตอนโมโหเลยอ่ะ



## worthingmale

โหพี่แพรว...แมวตัวนี้หน้าตาเหมือนยายอ้อมตอนโมโหเลยอ่ะ

เถียงสิว่าไม่เหมือน อิอิอิ

Hi 

Could anybody translate the following please it was written about a friend. 

Thankyou

Nigel


----------



## erins

It says:

"Oh my, Prew... This cat looks just like Grandma Aom when she gets mad!

Tell me it's not just like her! Ha ha ha"

Hope no one is offended in the end!


----------



## Namfon

Hello,

If the sentence was written about friend, the word ยายอ้อม has nothing to do with Grandma Aom.

In Thai, the word ยาย is Grandma, it's right but this word can be used to express an affection between friends to girl friends or parents to their daughters.

We also use the word ตา ( Grandpa ) to call boy friends or sons, for example ตาเอก  ตาชัย  ตาวัลลภ but there is nothing to do about Grandpa or oldness.

Anyway, most people write ยัยอ้อม instead of ยายอ้อม.

The word ยัย has the same sound with ยาย but shorter.


----------



## Nucleara

Hi worthingmale

As khun Namfon said, "ยาย" in your sentence is like a slang. Actually, you should have other contexts or first read the whole story so that you'll know that it means "grandma" or it's a slang that is used with your close friends, but yes we usually use "ยัย" instead of ยาย , it's more natural. 

Nucleara.


----------



## erins

Thanks to Namfon and Nucleara for the correction! I did not know about the use of ยัย.


----------

